Ask HN: which are some good self-help books? - beerglass
======
pkhamre
The Power of Habit: Why We Do What We Do in Life and Business -
[http://www.amazon.com/Power-Habit-What-Life-
Business/dp/1400...](http://www.amazon.com/Power-Habit-What-Life-
Business/dp/1400069289)

How to Stop Worrying and Start Living - [http://www.amazon.com/How-Stop-
Worrying-Start-Living/dp/0671...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Stop-Worrying-
Start-Living/dp/0671035975/)

How to Win Friends & Influence People - [http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-
Friends-Influence-People/dp/06...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-
Influence-People/dp/0671027034/)

~~~
csalvato
How to Stop Worrying and Start Living is a life changing book. If I never read
it, I probably would have jumped off a bridge with all the stress of product
launches and public failures that are inevitable as an entrepreneur.

------
ianox
The Now Habit - [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Now-Habit-Overcoming-
Procrastination...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Now-Habit-Overcoming-
Procrastination-Guilt-free/dp/1585425524/)

Mind Hacks: Tips and Tricks for Using Your Brain -
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Hacks-Tricks-Using-
Brain/dp/059...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Hacks-Tricks-Using-
Brain/dp/0596007795/)

Mind Performance Hacks: Tips & Tools for Overclocking Your Brain -
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Performance-Hacks-Tools-
Overclo...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Performance-Hacks-Tools-
Overclocking/dp/0596101538/)

------
ThinkADRIAN
10 Key Principles that are common to over 100 of the most famous Personal
Development books... Brian Johnson discovered these Concepts for Optimal
Living and wrote a book about it:

A Philosopher's Notes: On Optimal Living, Creating an Authentically Awesome
Life and Other Such Goodness, Vol. 1

[http://www.amazon.com/Philosophers-Notes-Creating-
Authentica...](http://www.amazon.com/Philosophers-Notes-Creating-
Authentically-Goodness/dp/0983059101)

This is the best Personal Development Book I ever read.

~~~
ThinkADRIAN
Here is a preview of the 10 Principles:

<http://www.entheos.com/optimal-living-101/principles>

------
expralitemonk
The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin <http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/148>

Meditations by Marcus Aurelius <http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/2680> He
wasn't the CEO of a Fortune 500 company, but he was Emperor of Rome. ;)

Walden <http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/205>

Most of the big problems in life have already been pondered eons ago.

------
alexhjones
Getting Things Done <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getting_Things_Done>

The Seven Habits of Highly Effective People
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seven_Habits_of_Highly_Effe...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seven_Habits_of_Highly_Effective_People)

Starting Strength <http://startingstrength.com/>

(controversial :-P) The Paleo solution [http://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Solution-
Original-Human-Diet/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Solution-Original-
Human-Diet/dp/0982565844)

~~~
blufox
+1 for The Seven Habits of Highly Effective People

~~~
geldedus
Seven Habits... outdated advice

~~~
alexhjones
What would you say has superceded it?

------
gary__
Your Brain at Work [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Brain-Work-Strategies-
Distracti...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Brain-Work-Strategies-
Distraction/dp/0061771295)

It uses the short stories from the work days of a senior manager and software
consultancy owner to explain how and why the brain reacts the way it does in
challenging situations and gives advice on how best to mitigate its
limitations.

------
o4tuna
How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World by Harry Browne

The Power of TED (The Empowerment Dynamic) by David Emerald

Loving What Is: Four Questions That Can Change Your Life by Byron Katie

Get Out of Your Own Way: Overcoming Self-Defeating Behavior by Mark Goulston
and Philip Goldberg

Feeling Good: The New Mood Therapy by David Burns

Mojo: How to Get It, How to Keep It, How to Get It Back if you Lose It by
Marshall Goldsmith

The New Manual 2.0 by Tripp Lanier thenewmanual.com

------
mrlithic
Rework - <http://37signals.com/rework/>

------
AlexOrtiz201
The best one ever -> Psycho-cybernetics by Maxwell Maltz

------
farabove
Think And Grow Rich

